# Multicoloured gelatin glaze



## adr12 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi, I'm trying to achieve an effect I occassionally see in patiserrie shops and have trawled the web find the technique without success

It is basically a thin gelatin topping with 2 colors blotched with one another and normally I see it applied on top of cheesecakes or mousse, e.g predominant yellow with red blotches.

I assumed this would be simple and have tried making this myself with partially set mango puree with gelatin, then adding partially set raspberry puree with gelatin but I just end up with a mess and not the effect I'm after.

Also I use the bottom of a spring form cake pan as my mold, but when I try to remove the set mix it breaks apart too easily,

Please can somebody be so kind as to give me some hints as to how I can master this?

thanks

adrian


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

A picture of what you are talking about would help. What do you mean by "blotched together".  You can achieve a two color effect by using a stencil or border when applying the first color, letting it set up and then applying the second color. This will result in two distinct colors. 

Or you could apply the first color, let it set halfway, then eye dropper the second color in so it diffuses part way through the first. 

If that's what you are after.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I use the same mango/raspberry and gelataine concoctions, but I treat it differently.

Say I have a mousse cake.  I will build the cake in a metal ring and let it set.  Then I pour in a thin layer of mango.  Once this starts to gel, I put the opposing colour in a paper cornet and pipe lines or spirals, then drag a toothpick through.  Once set, I take a torch to the metal ring to soften the cake a bit and slide the ring off.

You can also line the ring with silicone paper and do the whole thing, pull the ring off, then peel off the paper.

I'm at work now, but will try to post a pic tommorow.

Hope this helps


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

did you mean something like these ? These are Pierre Hermes in Paris.. very nice photos.... love it . beautiful.





  








jelly.jpg




__
prettycake


__
Jan 26, 2013












  








heart.jpg




__
prettycake


__
Jan 26, 2013


__
1


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

china box damage 015.jpg




__
foodpump


__
Jan 27, 2013








This one has a thin layer of caramel glaze poured on top. The whole cake is "built cold" in the ring, then the ring is heated with a torch and pulled off, giving you clean sides.

The first P. Hermes cake pic has the polka dots airbrushed on the cake with a stencil, then the glaze is poured on top. Very high shine, nice stuff.


----------



## adr12 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi guys thanks for all your suggestions. What Food pump describes is the closest to what I have seen - so I am going to try just pouring each mix onto the set mousse whilst still in the ring. I guess I need to wait longer for the predominant color (yellow) to set before putting in the red. This also sounds easier than making the gel in a mould to be lifted on.

Pierre Hermes cakes are truly outstanding, but I'm hoping for something a little less 'precise' and therefore hopefully within my capability ! 

I have done a lot of googling and have really struggled to find a picture. However I did manage to find the following picture taken from travel blog which is close - its the effect on the 3rd row of mousse (i think its mousse?) on the left I would like to produce. I very much like the half red/orange blend - at a patisserie in London they do something similar except the colours are blotched and swirled around each other so that is what I was originally thinking of. The jelly has a wonderful passion fruit tang and I am green with envy every time I see them!

Thanks again for all your suggestions and please keep them coming!





  








cakes.jpg




__
adr12


__
Jan 27, 2013


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

foodpump said:


> china box damage 015.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your cake..very nicely done. PERFECT ! What can I say , beautiful. Photo is great as well. I can stare at it w/o getting a migraine. Again very nice. keep showing your very nice work of art.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks.

Photo is far from perfect--no backdrop, just a scarred s/steel table. Never had time to really shoot and catalouge the cakes.  Next week I have an order for a Black Forest, this one should be interesting.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

foodpump said:


> Thanks.
> Photo is far from perfect--no backdrop, just a scarred s/steel table. Never had time to really shoot and catalouge the cakes. Next week I have an order for a Black Forest, this one should be interesting.c


Cannot wait to see it..looking forward to another fabulous baking creation


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

foodpump said:


> china box damage 015.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

jan 30 13 001.jpg




__
foodpump


__
Feb 2, 2013








As promised, here is a shot of a regular B. Forest.

Flash wasn't on, but the cake is wrapped with a band of dark choc, filled with choc shavings and the inscription.

Yes those are jarred crap maraschino cherries on top-- however the filling is made with sour cherries, (no, no pie filling...) kirsch, and whipped cream. Thing is, everyone wants cherries on top, even in January. I need to fork out $8.00 for air flown Chilean cherries if I want the real thing for decorations which won't work for a $28.00 cake, so I use the crap for decorating. Although, I must say I soak the maraschino ones in water overnight (the water turns glow-in-the-dark-red/pink) towel-dry them, and stuff them with a chocolate "stem"....


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Yum FP.

I soaked my crap jarred cherries (for choc covered treatment)  in kirsh this past Christmas.

Even tho still looked like jarred (crap) the taste more than made up for it.

mimi


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Love your cake.. very nice, looks great, great presentation. Cake that good, who needs sleepy, funeral home background music  I'm sure it taste as great as it looks. Flash or no flash photo is good. Looks very professional.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Here is a general fruit puree glaze.

6 C fruit puree

2 C Glucose

20 gelatin / Soaked & Drained

     Bring to simmer 2 C Puree & Glucose, add gelatin and mix to melt. Add remaining 4 C puree.


----------



## oliviaovz (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello, does anyone know how to achieve this :




  








image.jpg




__
oliviaovz


__
Jun 3, 2015


----------

